# New to this, symptoms getting worse



## bv03 (Aug 10, 2014)

hello im very new to this. as a child i've always had stomach aches and the need to use the restroom/worry that i would have an accidental bowel movement when I was particularly nervous. as i've gotten older i have gone through bouts of my stomach being okay and then not okay, mostly within the past two years.

The last two years ive been dealing with a new college, healing from childhood trauma through therapy, and stress about the future. I didnt have insurance until 2012 and will be losing it soon (was on school insurance) so I did not have much medical help. But again its only been in recent years that my symptoms have been worse. I just graduated with a BS in bio and now my symptoms have progressed. My symptoms are made worse with stressed and ive been stressed about finding a job and grad school. I have gone several times to the doctor about my symptoms. 2012 had acid reflux, put on H+ blocker. Last summer was told to take prilosec (didnt help). recently had stool sample taken, nothing found, had a physical, nothing found that was out of normal. I tried to take control of my symptoms by doing an elimination diet and it did not help much. Probiotics have helped slightly.

Recently went to doctor again on 7/31/14 and was told I had IBS and needed to have a higher fiber diet eventhough I don't suffer much from constipation. Now all the worry of what to eat and how my BMs will be have caused me much anxiety about leaving the house and fear of if I will need to go. It has never been this bad- just yesterday I was commuting by bus and train and the whole time had to have my eyes closed, try to stay calm because I was fearful I would need to use the restroom. its a vicious cycle, worrying and then that causing my symptoms to flare up and then that making me even more anxious. i've been feeling more panicked and i don't know what to do anymore. i got so nervous yesterday from being stuck in a long line in the parking garage that i had to breathe deeply and not long after had to ask my boyfriend to stop at a gas station. i want to get better just don't know who to talk to or how to reset myself when i get anxious about my symptoms coming up.


----------



## hikingmama (Aug 9, 2014)

Have you seen anyone for the anxiety? Often anti-anxiety and/or anti-depression medication will fix the bowels. Check with your doctor. It is worth a shot.


----------



## bv03 (Aug 10, 2014)

i have been going to therapy for two years, not really due to the anxiety but i did discuss it with my therapists. it was never like so bad where i felt like i needed medication but im not sure at this point. i would prefer to not use medication but this past month or so has been very difficult for me. i hope to see my doctor this week before my insurance runs out :/


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Since your insurance is about to run out, I'm not sure what to advise. Usually to investigate my theory you'd see an internal medicine or family doctor, and then a neurologist, and they'd probably prescribe a low-dose beta blocker. But I don't know if you have time for that. My theory on these "nervous stomach" type issues is vagus nerve excitability. Anxiety meds help a little, but avoiding activating the reflex is what you're really after.


----------

